# profiter de



## claudie

Hola a todos !!

Alguien me puede ayudar para la traduccion de "profiter de" :

Creo que "sacar provecho" puede ser negativo y positivo

"Aprevecharse de" tiene una conotacion negativa
ej : me aproveché de la situacion

"Aprovechar algo" tiene una conotacion positiva
ej : aproveché el buen tiempo para banarme

Que piensan ?

gracias


----------



## claudie

También disfrutar de es positivo no ?
ej : disfrutar de un viaje

gracias


----------



## terepere

Hola Claudie:

Todo lo que has escrito es correcto.
Saludos!


----------



## paulvial

hola 
j'éssaie de traduire "il a déjà profité de la vie" 
mon effort : 
ya ha aprovechado de la vida 

merci de me corriger 
corregid mi espanol por favor


----------



## Ofboir

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait besoin du "de"

Ya ha aprovechado la vida


----------



## josé león

Creo que sería mejor: "disfruta la vida"

Saludos
jl


----------



## Mirelia

En principio, por ejemplo:

"He disfrutado ya de la vida."

"He sacado ya provecho de la vida."

Pero ambas fórmulas no significan lo mismo. Esto depende del contexto en que aparece la frase francesa.

Y perdona, José León, pero tu respuesta cambia completamente el sentido del original, pues usas el imperativo, en vez de un tiempo pretérito. Fuera de que "disfrutar", sin "de", en fin, es raro.


----------



## paulvial

Mirelia said:


> En principio, por ejemplo:
> 
> "He disfrutado ya de la vida."
> 
> "He sacado ya provecho de la vida."
> 
> Pero ambas fórmulas no significan lo mismo. Esto depende del contexto en que aparece la frase francesa.
> 
> Y perdona, José León, pero tu respuesta cambia completamente el sentido del original, pues usas el imperativo, en vez de un tiempo pretérito. Fuera de que "disfrutar", sin "de", en fin, es raro.


 
gracias 
le contexte :
"on considère que, de toute façon, il a déjà profité de la vie ". 
consideramos que , de todos modos, difsrutara ya de la vida ?


----------



## Mirelia

Hola, Paulvial: Mi problema es que aquí me cuesta mucho usar el verbo "disfrutar" para _profiter_. Para mí, el sentido es que el fulano sacó provecho de la vida, que no vivió de balde, que aprendió de ella, etc. Pero lo mío es una opinión, me gustaría conocer otras. Creo que deberías esperar a otras antes de decidir.


----------



## GURB

Hola Mirelia
Je ne pense pas Mirelia. Quand on dit de quelqu'un " qu'il a déja (bien) profité de la vie" on parle d'un épicurien qui n'a songé qu' aux plaisirs de la vie.
Par conséquent c'est la forme:* ya ha disfrutado de la vida* qui, à mon avis, s'impose.
Bonne soirée


----------



## paulvial

merci à tous les deux, j'apprécie beaucoup votre aide 
et puis-je vérifier que je doive bien employer le subjonctif, comme je l'ai fait, vu que la phrase commence par "consideramos que ...." ? 
gracias


----------



## helee

Salut ! 
alors pour ta dernière question, non il ne faut pas de subjonctif.
sinon je n'aurais pas mis de "de" avant "la vida" .....


----------



## Adidi

Hola !

Tengio que traducir esta frase en espanol, y tengo dudas ! Se trata de un sitio web.

"Pour profiter pleinemement des images, veuillez accepter les popups."
= 
"Para disfrutar de totalmente de las imagenes, por favor acepte loes popups"

Es correcto ?

Gracias


----------



## mike89

Si, el sentido de la frase esta bien pero seria asi:
 "Para disfrutar totalmente de las imagenes, por favor acepte los popups"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría:

*Para disfrutar plenamente de las imágenes, acepte los popups.*


----------



## eklir

Quizás tenga el sentido de: para poder visualizar/ ver perfectamente las imágenes; no sé es una idea (en español, no diríamos "para disfrutar de las imáganes, sueña forzado, en mi opinión).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

eklir said:


> Quizás tenga el sentido de: para poder visualizar/ ver perfectamente las imágenes; no sé es una idea (en español, no diríamos "para disfrutar de las imáganes, sueña forzado, en mi opinión).


 
Bueno, si se trata de imágenes extraordinarias, sí que procede disfrutar de ellas. Si solo son imágenes, sin más, quizá no procedería decir en francés *"Pour profiter pleinemement des images".*

Si esto fuese un foro artístico, lo oportuno sería que viésemos esas imágenes para decidir qué proponer. Por suerte, tenemos a *Adidi* en quien confiamos ciegamente: si dice *profiter pleinement*, será por algo. ¿O no, *Adidi*?


----------



## eklir

De acuerdo, entonces, solo era una idea.


----------



## Adidi

Pues, claro ! Gracias !


----------



## Sorticelia

*Nueva pregunta
Hilo unido*​
Bonsoir,
Comment traduire au mieux: "elle profite de ses livres, de sa piscine..."?
Merci!!

Je cherche à savoir si on dit "disfrutar de sus libros, de su piscina..." ou "disfrutar sus libros, su piscina..."???
Merci!


----------



## jidesp

Bonjour,

contexte: dégustation dans un cadre médiéval


Profitez d'un moment de partage et de convivialité dans une ambiance médiévale.

je propose:

Disfrute un momento del compartir y del convivir en un ambiante medieval

Merci de vos corrections et suggestions


----------



## chlapec

Yo te propondría reformular la frase:
"Comparta unos momentos de buen ambiente en un entorno medieval"


----------



## jidesp

Merci chlapec

que dirais-tu de cette formulation:     "Offrez-vous ..."
Ofrezcase unos momentos de buen ambiente en un entorno medieval"

Merci de tes nombreuses interventions.


----------



## chlapec

Para mi, *ofrézcase* no funcionaría bien. Volvería a *disfrute*, pero perderíamos la información de *compartir*.


----------



## jidesp

entièrement d'accord   merci


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sí, disfrutar es el verbo que conviene. Dado el contexto, el tuteo me parece preferible.
*Disfruta y comparte un momento de convivencia...*


----------



## Fred_C

GURB said:


> Hola
> Sí, disfrutar es el verbo que conviene. Dado el contexto, el tuteo me parece preferible.
> *Disfruta y comparte un momento de convivencia...*


 

Holà,
No creo que haya ninguna relaciòn entre "convivialité" y "convivencia".
El primero està relacionado con "convidar", y el secundo con "convivir".


----------



## GURB

Hola Fred
Mira este enlace; se usa convivencia en el mismo sentido que convivialité. ¿ Entonces?
Un saludo


----------

